# I finally ascended and Lost my V- card



## TurkishAscender (Jul 16, 2022)

I haven't visited this site for long. Thank you guys all for the help especially @FreakkForLife @Prettyboy 
Now ı am at a stage of life where ı lost my virginity and girls like me they randomly tell me ı am cute lol 
Life is what you made out of it fellas. Hit the gym and the bones. Thanx for playing

For reference: 
17y/o 
180cm
185lbs(gymmaxxed the fuck out)
Around 1k $ month in income or 17k ₺


----------



## Growth Plate (Jul 16, 2022)

TurkishAscender said:


> Hit the gym _*and the bones*_


just bonesmash bro


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 16, 2022)

Love u all my Turkish boys forget your tags


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 16, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> just bonesmash bro


Lmao bonesmashing and thumb pull made wonders on my face just keep coping without trying


----------



## Growth Plate (Jul 16, 2022)

TurkishAscender said:


> Lmao bonesmashing and thumb pull made wonders on my face just keep coping without trying


just go through a chad second puberty and lose body fat and claim it was bonesmashing theory


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 16, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> just go through a chad second puberty and lose body fat and claim it was bonesmashing theory


Okey boy atleast ı ascended and smash bitches and money what u doing ?


----------



## andy9432 (Jul 16, 2022)

pics of face


----------



## Deleted member 20148 (Jul 16, 2022)

Ok cool. And now go sell Kebab. You will be late for work @TurkishAscender


----------



## disillusioned (Jul 16, 2022)

TurkishAscender said:


> For reference:
> 17y/o


This is the reason the forum needs an age limit.

OP thinks that he's 'ascended' when he's literally 17 years old. As if you're some fucking incel if you haven't gotten laid at 15 years old. OP was probably never incel in the first place. Women just didn't start noticing him until recently. Just lol at this bullshit.

People don't have any business calling themselves incels unless they're in the 19-21 range.


----------



## ItsOver999 (Jul 16, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> just go through a chad second puberty and lose body fat and claim it was bonesmashing theory


Not even, he took a picture in different lighting and placeboed himself into thinking his bones moved lol.


----------



## Sal (Jul 16, 2022)

disillusioned said:


> This is the reason the forum needs an age limit.
> 
> OP thinks that he's 'ascended' when he's literally 17 years old. As if you're some fucking incel if you haven't gotten laid at 15 years old. OP was probably never incel in the first place. Women just didn't start noticing him until recently. Just lol at this bullshit.
> 
> People don't have any business calling themselves incels unless they're in the 19-21 range.


At my Christian school, 90% of grade 9s (13 year olds) lost their virginity by end of the year. Sooo 17 is pretty late for some people nowadays


----------



## Growth Plate (Jul 16, 2022)

disillusioned said:


> Women just didn't start noticing him until recently. Just lol at this bullshit.


you're just a socially unaware autist. at 17, girls have already been sexually active for years. they didn't just notice him because of age. he just looksmaxxed. giga unsalvageable socially unaware autistic abomination if you actually disagree


disillusioned said:


> People don't have any business calling themselves incels unless they're in the 19-21 range.


good looking teens are sexually active. yes, you can be a teenaged incel. all it takes is to be ugly / below average looking facially, just like as an adult


----------



## rand anon (Jul 16, 2022)

Sal said:


> At my Christian school, 90% of grade 9s (13 year olds) lost their virginity by end of the year. Sooo 17 is pretty late for some people nowadays


yeah the avg age is getting younger but that doesn't mean OP was ever incel


----------



## rand anon (Jul 16, 2022)

disillusioned said:


> People don't have any business calling themselves incels unless they're in the 19-21 range.


I'd say 18-21, but yeah


----------



## Sal (Jul 16, 2022)

rand anon said:


> yeah the avg age is getting younger but that doesn't mean OP was ever incel


Well idk. He was probably a normie that soft maxxed. Cause idek what it means to be incel. A chad can be incel if he is retarded socially. This kid was not nt socially and worked on that and very little actual looksmaxxing psl wise.


----------



## disillusioned (Jul 16, 2022)

Sal said:


> At my Christian school, 90% of grade 9s (13 year olds) lost their virginity by end of the year. Sooo 17 is pretty late for some people nowadays


No they fucking didn't.

Look, I get it that in 2022 shit is degenerate af but let's not exaggerate to the point of stupidity. 90% of 13 year old boys are not losing their virginity. Not would it be consistent with the blackpill that they did. Inceldom rates are going UP. Not down.


----------



## tents (Jul 16, 2022)

retarded nigger associates his late puberty and facial changes to bone smashing and thumb pulling JFL 

what is it with humans wanting to claim responsibility for everything that positively affects them


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jul 16, 2022)

Sal said:


> At my Christian school, 90% of grade 9s (13 year olds) lost their virginity by end of the year. Sooo 17 is pretty late for some people nowadays


Is this legit? Am kinda talking to a chick that goes to a Christian school 

Over


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jul 16, 2022)

Show your face


----------



## Sal (Jul 17, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Is this legit? Am kinda talking to a chick that goes to a Christian school
> 
> Over


Depends on the school. Mine was a Christian school that everyone just went to. But yeah. If it's like a seminary school then obv that wouldn't be the case lol


----------



## Sal (Jul 17, 2022)

disillusioned said:


> No they fucking didn't.
> 
> Look, I get it that in 2022 shit is degenerate af but let's not exaggerate to the point of stupidity. 90% of 13 year old boys are not losing their virginity. Not would it be consistent with the blackpill that they did. Inceldom rates are going UP. Not down.


Where do you live? Country? Cause idk how tf you can speak for me when you don't even know nothing about me lmfao

Edit: Don't respond. Just realized I don't give a shit what you think. Believe it or not. Don't care mate


----------



## dirtydorito (Jul 17, 2022)

if he’s the same turkish teen from .net, then he wasn’t even bad looking. tbh above avg normie.


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> just go through a chad second puberty and lose body fat and claim it was bonesmashing theory


Haha i never said it was bonesmashing it was mainly pulling my maxilla forward and up via mewing pulling


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

andy9432 said:


> pics of face


Got a career to make i have a marketing agency and got clients already won't want them to know real me


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

paancake2022 said:


> Ok cool. And now go sell Kebab. You will be late for work @TurkishAscender


Lmao kebab is cool massive industry


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

disillusioned said:


> This is the reason the forum needs an age limit.
> 
> OP thinks that he's 'ascended' when he's literally 17 years old. As if you're some fucking incel if you haven't gotten laid at 15 years old. OP was probably never incel in the first place. Women just didn't start noticing him until recently. Just lol at this bullshit.
> 
> People don't have any business calling themselves incels unless they're in the 19-21 range.


Nah. U know it when you are invisible and got rejected left and right brutally atleast 10 times. I was a legit incel my girl friends told me that though seen as weird creepy


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

ItsOver999 said:


> Not even, he took a picture in different lighting and placeboed himself into thinking his bones moved lol.


Ok. Tell that to my orthodontist. Keep coping and staying ugly incel


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

Sal said:


> At my Christian school, 90% of grade 9s (13 year olds) lost their virginity by end of the year. Sooo 17 is pretty late for some people nowadays


I am in turkey which is way more religious.(girls shamed when they got with boys) i didn't touched a girls hand in my first 16 year of existing


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> good looking teens are sexually active. yes, you can be a teenaged incel. all it takes is to be ugly / below average looking facially, just like as an adult


Exactly. Seen it first hand had a Chad friend who looks like fucking young Depp. Was brutal hanging out with him


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

Sal said:


> Well idk. He was probably a normie that soft maxxed. Cause idek what it means to be incel. A chad can be incel if he is retarded socially. This kid was not nt socially and worked on that and very little actual looksmaxxing psl wise.


İt has it true sides. I fixed my non ntness and now ı am a well known guy in my area. İ was a ltn when ı was 14. Found about mewing and correct head posture. Started sleeping without pillow and made insane progress combining with mewing+puberty+pulling+hard gymmaxxing


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

dirtydorito said:


> if he’s the same turkish teen from .net, then he wasn’t even bad looking. tbh above avg normie.


I never used .net ı am completely anon


----------



## pashtun (Jul 17, 2022)

paancake2022 said:


> Ok cool. And now go sell Kebab. You will be late for work @TurkishAscender


you probably make big macs and cheese burgers telling him to sell kebab


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

pashtun said:


> you probably make big macs and cheese burgers telling him to sell kebab


I ain't working for someone ever. İt's simply accepting you are a subhuman


----------



## eyes (Jul 17, 2022)

TurkishAscender said:


> I am in turkey which is way more religious.(girls shamed when they got with boys) i didn't touched a girls hand in my first 16 year of existing


Most of the Turkish girls I met were open and not shy. 




Sal said:


> At my Christian school, 90% of grade 9s* (13 year olds)* lost their virginity by end of the year. Sooo 17 is pretty late for some people nowadays


murica? sounds cope. (i'm in eu for reference)



TurkishAscender said:


> Okey boy atleast ı ascended and smash bitches and money what u doing ?



> claims being ascended and smashing girls
> lost his V card recently, was a KHHV until the age of 16


----------



## Deleted member 20148 (Jul 17, 2022)

pashtun said:


> you probably make big macs and cheese burgers telling him to sell kebab


Cope I am not a low class fag who works in hospitality like your parents do


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

eyes said:


> Most of the Turkish girls I met were open and not shy.
> 
> 
> 
> murica? sounds cope. (i'm in eu for reference)


Cuz you are foreigner and girls crave adventure aka foreigner dick


----------



## ALP (Jul 17, 2022)

Sal said:


> At my Christian school, 90% of grade 9s (13 year olds) lost their virginity by end of the year. Sooo 17 is pretty late for some people nowadays


"Christian School"


----------



## GalacticHero (Jul 17, 2022)

What parts of your face have you smashed ?


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jul 17, 2022)

nothing changes when you lose your v card, life is still meaningless


----------



## Deleted member 20148 (Jul 17, 2022)

GalacticHero said:


> What parts of your face have you smashed ?


The brain I guess


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Jul 17, 2022)

TurkishAscender said:


> I ain't working for someone ever. İt's simply accepting you are a subhuman


How do you make money broke nigga


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> How do you make money broke nigga


I have an agency and got a 5k Twitter crypto account


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

GalacticHero said:


> What parts of your face have you smashed ?


Mainly gonial and lower zygos


----------



## ExtraBones (Jul 17, 2022)

How was the sex?


----------



## Prinz Eugen (Jul 17, 2022)

I will boneshmash the shit out of my face now, see you later virgins. If I die for pussy so be it


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 17, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> second puberty


Doing looksmaxxing the right way can definitely look and may as well put you in a second puberty.


----------



## Copernicus (Jul 17, 2022)

TurkishAscender said:


> Got a career to make i have a marketing agency and got clients already won't want them to know real me


Marketing agency at 17 AND you have clients? How?


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 17, 2022)

Sal said:


> At my Christian school, 90% of grade 9s (13 year olds) lost their virginity by end of the year. Sooo 17 is pretty late for some people nowadays


Country?


----------



## lonelycurry (Jul 17, 2022)

TurkishAscender said:


> I haven't visited this site for long. Thank you guys all for the help especially @FreakkForLife @Prettyboy
> Now ı am at a stage of life where ı lost my virginity and girls like me they randomly tell me ı am cute lol
> Life is what you made out of it fellas. Hit the gym and the bones. Thanx for playing
> 
> ...


youre a fucking retard if you think smashing your bones in and the swelling from itmade you look "cute". thats not proper ascension you fucking roach


----------



## lonelycurry (Jul 17, 2022)

Prinz Eugen said:


> I will boneshmash the shit out of my face now, see you later virgins. If I die for pussy so be it


dont, you will get made fun of because your face will swell like a fucking balloon for multiple days


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

ExtraBones said:


> How was the sex?


Very overrated or i am a dickcel


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

Copernicus said:


> Marketing agency at 17 AND you have clients? How?


Been working my ass of since 14 tried out many things dropshipping Amazon etc. So it was easy for me to sell them service


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 17, 2022)

maximumcoper_gaming said:


> dont, you will get made fun of because your face will swell like a fucking balloon for multiple days


So what's your plan to ascension then


----------



## lonelycurry (Jul 17, 2022)

TurkishAscender said:


> So what's your plan to ascension then


surgery, everytime i bonesmash i get really swelled up and my mom says i look like a disgusting freak tranny


----------



## roflcoper (Jul 17, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Is this legit? Am kinda talking to a chick that goes to a Christian school
> 
> Over


In this day and age just assume every woman your speaking to is not a virgin. Only time a woman's virginity matters is when you want to marry her, if your under the age of 20 there is no point in caring.


----------



## Deleted member 1660 (Jul 17, 2022)

How long is your dick?


----------



## Sal (Jul 17, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> Country?


Canada


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 18, 2022)

deadlock said:


> How long is your dick?


Wtf


----------



## TurkishAscender (Jul 18, 2022)

maximumcoper_gaming said:


> surgery, everytime i bonesmash i get really swelled up and my mom says i look like a disgusting freak tranny


İ don't get swollen that much in fact i look so much better and good looking


----------

